# Conn8ct shutting down



## Alto (Nov 28, 2013)

Just got an email from relatively new host Conn8ct as I have one of their cheap yearlies.



> Dear Customers,
> 
> Firstly we would like to thank you for signing up with us in the past few months, we have had a great loss in the last month which sadly has to see an end of Conn8ct.
> 
> ...


Another one bites the dust. I'm sure no-one will mourn their passing too much.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 28, 2013)

The one who was bashing LEB/LET hosts then joined the race himself?

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1296903


----------



## SkylarM (Nov 28, 2013)

Doesn't surprise me being Sal.


----------



## nunim (Nov 28, 2013)

Alto said:


> Just got an email from relatively new host Conn8ct as I have one of their cheap yearlies.
> 
> ...
> 
> Another one bites the dust. I'm sure no-one will mourn their passing too much.


Who?  Did they ever have an offer here/on LET?  Nothing like companies who sell cheap Yearlies then go out of business less then 6 months later with no refunds...


----------



## MartinD (Nov 28, 2013)

Another one running away. Never understood why people shutdown like that.


----------



## Alto (Nov 28, 2013)

nunim said:


> Who?  Did they ever have an offer here/on LET?  Nothing like companies who sell cheap Yearlies then go out of business less then 6 months later with no refunds...


At least 3 on LET from memory, fairly sure there was at least one here too, not sure about LEB tho.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 28, 2013)

Guess he shouldn't have blown his money on a super expensive car:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1307902

Read: He's full of shit.

Francisco


----------



## serverian (Nov 28, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Guess he shouldn't have blown his money on a super expensive car:
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1307902
> 
> ...


I really don't get people.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 28, 2013)

serverian said:


> I really don't get people.


Well...

He was looking to buy companies and was willing to put down some good bank for any of them:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1316996

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1302396

It's possible he had an investor at one point then things didn't work out.

Francisco


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Nov 28, 2013)

Interesting to see that car was seized for lack of appropriate insurance...surely if you can afford a vehicle like that then you can afford the right insurance.

Stupid to get a car like that anyway, traffic in London is generally horrid.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 28, 2013)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> Interesting to see that car was seized for lack of appropriate insurance...surely if you can afford a vehicle like that then you can afford the right insurance.
> 
> Stupid to get a car like that anyway, traffic in London is generally horrid.


Or...he was just full of shit >_>

Francisco


----------



## Alto (Nov 28, 2013)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> Stupid to get a car like that anyway, traffic in London is generally horrid.


True, but that doesn't stop anyone - I was visiting with family the other day and we saw 7 Ferraris in the course of a 2 hour bus ride, plus a gold-plated (!) McLaren parked up at a West-End hotel.


----------



## notFound (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHZqAtFRPcY#t=23

Took literally a second to find.. obviously not him, and he's probably in Hackney or Lambeth, not the west end.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 28, 2013)

Funny how their website doesn't mention this and they're still accepting orders:


----------



## nunim (Nov 28, 2013)

Here's a Photo of it in 2012: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexpenfold/6791492688/


----------



## MartinD (Nov 28, 2013)

What's more annoying is that I pay the same in roadtax for my car :|


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

here is one more reason why not to pay whole year


----------



## drmike (Nov 28, 2013)

What a fucking poser.

I don't care if that ugly Lambo belongs to his gay boyfriend or the guy juggling his dads balls for a living.

Nothing says tacky like an orange Lambo displayed on an unrelated forum.   Look at me, I try to brag.   He probably parks cars for a real living.

If he wanted to show someone serious scratch, I'd expect a huge cluster installation, racks and routers and related make mo' stuff.

As for his craptastic business --- Mann already said, asshat still taking orders even though closure email out the door.

Same idiot who went thread grinding about the low end price beatdown then immediately went there into.

Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Nov 28, 2013)

Sal just basically proved to the entire hosting industry that he's a hypocrite.


----------



## scv (Nov 28, 2013)

What a joke.


----------



## peterw (Nov 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Funny how their website doesn't mention this and they're still accepting orders:


Makes him a scumbag.


----------



## HostusPocus (Dec 8, 2013)

Alto said:


> Just got an email from relatively new host Conn8ct as I have one of their cheap yearlies.
> 
> Another one bites the dust. I'm sure no-one will mourn their passing too much.


This is what happends if you go cheap.


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 8, 2013)

Tried getting a hold of him to try and offer some form of client takeover as he offers out of the same datacenter we do, he never replied to me -- and I've had a few conversations with him in the past (I tried contacting him after the email went out too and got nothing).


----------

